# Look 585 - 586 - 595



## 63la (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok here's the story. I'm turning 40 in october and I will probably buy a Look bike (a gift just for me !). The problem I have is that I don't know which frame to choose (585 - 586 - 595). I'm doing about 5000km a year ( 20% in mountains). Next year I will probably go to Europe (France) to try L'ETAPE DU TOUR (a Tour de France mountain stage done by amateurs 2 weeks prior to the real event). 

Question is concerning the integrated seat post. Is there a real advantage having that kind of frame for people who are riding on a recreative basis. As I'm travelling on planes a lot with my bike I hear that a seat post integrated frame won't fit in most of hard bike travel boxes. 

I'm 6' and I weight 175 - 180 lbs.
I currently ride a Trek Madone 5.9SL

Bottom line: Is the 586 - 595 frame worth the xtra money compared to a 585 frame.
And what would be the ideal perfect frame for me.

Al.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts..*

There are plenty of disadvantages to seat mast design, including a bulkier travel package. I love the look of the seatmast, but right now, I see more disadvantages than advantages.

I'd consider a 585 Ultra to get the increased stiffness. I'm having a hard time resisting the 2007 models for $2200 at Excel Sports (none in your size, however). Come October, you may find 2008 models on closeout for about the same price. 

The 586 would probably make the better climbing bike and be a bit more comfortable than the 595.


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

Both my bikes are masted (Look 586 and Scott Addict) and I have purchased a really cool travel case that fits both of them (not together) with room to spare.... the seat stays on the bike. They are both large frames (56cm). The bag is the Sci-Con Aero bag. I must admit that I love the masted frames and they just seem more solid to me... and I love the way they look. So, I actually don't see any disadvantages. 
As far as the differences between the 595 586 and 585... I went to purchase the 595 frame and walked out with the 586... It just blew me away. The 595 is supposed to be a bit stiffer, perhaps thats due to the lugged design. The 586 is supposed to be a bit more vertically compliant.
View attachment 132126


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*resale...*

The mast on your frame is cut so short that you'll have a hard time finding another buyer that it will fit.

You can't choose your seatpost and I prefer models with a 2-bolt clamp for fine angle adjustment. I've never owned a single bolt clamp that had adequate adjustment.

If you want to make small changes to the saddle height out on the road, you have to brings some spacers with you. 

I may own one some day, but mine will have a long seat mast, so resale shouldn't be a problem. Right now it's not worth $1800 more than a closeout 585 Ultra.


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

good points.... I never really thought of resale when I buy. Although... I'm pretty average... 6' 183 lbs, 34" inseam, so I would think If I had to sell, there would be a good chance of someone else fitting.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Why would you even bother thinking about resale when you buy a new bike? Seems kind of silly to me. Buy it becasuse you want it, not because you're worried some one might not buy it down the road. Chances are unless your proporations are way out of whack there is somebody who will come close to your size, but I just think that buying a new bike and putting resale into the equation just seems silly.


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks... I duly concur


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*well..*

I've owned 15 frames in 24 seasons and quite often I only use a frame for 2 seasons before wanting something else. I usually only keep 2 bikes in service at a time. The remainder were always SOLD immediately after I got the latest new one. There's no point in keeping a collection of bikes or frames that never get used.

Anyone who has legs on the short side relative to their height or selects a frame that's vertically larger than necessary will eliminate a great many potential buyers.


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

Two lines of thinking... each valid.
For me, I don't buy with the thought of reselling... that works for me. I buy for me and my use in mind, so I customize to be perfect for my use not thinking of anyone else's.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

I am 100% with C-40. I think integrated seat-post is mostly a solution looking for a problem to solve. 50-100 grams in frame weight is nothing these days given most bikes are on the 6.8kg weight limit already. The benefits of such tall posts are minor (or none?) in real life but the disadvantages for 95% of the road riders are many, as C-40 listed. It may offer something in pro-peloton ranks (or not?) but elsewhere I strongly doubt it. I would not buy a frame with such a post, about the only exception would be the new Madone seat-mast but Madone geometry does not work on me in any case. I think mid-way solution may work better - seat-post grows a bit taller, like Madone and seat-post gets shorter, provided no cutting is required and standard 3rd party posts can be used to achive better saddle position and set-back. With new Madone you are stuck on Trek own seatposts. Not a good deal, if you ask me.

Off the soap box now. 8^)


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

I find, and it might be psychosomatic, that a masted seatpost clearly feels more solid. It never creeps down, which happened on my Specialized S-Works no matter what I did to solve it. You bring up a good point questioning if a masted bike has anything performance related to offer over a conventional post. It makes me wonder why respected companies such as Look and Scott are now using them on there top of the line bikes. Is it just a cleaner looking application and it's only for asthetics... or is there more to it? I would like to think the latter.


----------



## Wal (Dec 5, 2006)

Can't say what would the most ideal frame for you and I haven't ridden the 595 or 586. However, I turned 40 last year and treated myself to the 585 Ultra and it has lived up to all me expectations. I have it to be comfortable, light and more than stiff enough for my needs. I can't say that they wouldn't, becuae I haven't tried, but it would suprise me if the 595 or 586 delivered the combination of characteristics that suit me as well as the 585.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

586.

It is the perfect balance of racer for a serious recreational rider. It will be my next bike.


----------

